# Trying to salvage a video tape...



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not even sure if this is in the right section, sorry if it's not but I wasn't sure where to put it. So, some years ago I spilled soda on a few video tapes and didn't know what to do with them so I just left them like that. Is there any possibility the content is still intact? Do you have any idea how I could make the tape work again?

Someone once said I should try leaving them in water for a while until the soda is cleaned from the tape, but I was afraid it would ruin them completely so I didn't do it o.o Would it have worked though? Could it still work?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

At this point the acid in the soda has probably destroyed the tapes IF it actually got on them (I am assuming VHS).

The thing is, the design of VHS cases is such that you'd have to pour a LOT of soda on them to actually get the tape wet (unless it entered the front hatch somehow).

A decent video shop should be able to open the case(s) and examine the tape(s) for functionality.


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

The tape was examined by a couple of people at the time but they didn't know how to make it work, that's why I was asking here for some ideas.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You aren't saying whether they opened the cases or not.

Did they? Were the tapes all gummed and stuck together or what?


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I suppose they did since they said the tape was all sticky due to the soda and didn't know what to do with it. (I wasn't there so I'm not sure exactly what they did)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your only real option is a video transfer service. Have them take a look and see what they say.

But as noted, if the tape is/has been covered in soda all this time, it's likely ruined.


----------



## godslabrat (May 24, 2012)

VCRs are cheap enough these days... have you tried to see if it played? 

Do not put them in water.


----------

